# Comparing REW, ARTA and CLIO in speaker driver and acoustic measurements



## panson (Nov 24, 2011)

I am doing measurement comparison among CLIO, REW and ARTA. CLIO system is widely used in the industry. It is not very expensive from a company view point, but expensive to DIY or tiny firms. I would like to see how REW and ARTA compared to the CLIO system. I will use miniDSP UMIK-1 USB mic to pick signal for REW and ARTA. I may acquire a high-quality USB audio interface (e.g. Presonus) to use the CLIO mic to get closer comparison.


----------



## pat0 (Jun 28, 2012)

I've never compared REW to CLIO, but have found that it gives very good quality results comparable to ARTA, HolmImpulse, and EASERA in terms of the impulse response measurement itself.

HolmImpulse doesn't seem to be updated or supported, but was quite well regarded by some

EASERA is a little pricey for the DIY market, but often used for architectural acoustic measurements as well as the basis for some laboratory systems that measure absorption properties. It also post-processes a lot of arcane parameters.

It's all a function of what you are willing to spend versus what you need to measure.


----------



## panson (Nov 24, 2011)

Thanks for pointing me to HolmImpulse and EASERA. How about WinAudioMLS?


----------

